# DVD/Movie collection for after SHTF



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

May seem a little off topic, and perhaps it is, but I think there will be a time if/when the SHTF, between fighting off zombies and raiding gangs when people might have some time on their hands.
Maybe after a few weeks some of us might start growing tired of uncle Ted stroking the six string and the rest of us proving we still can't sing. I can also see there may be a time where we have modest amounts of electricity available for our use, solar power and such.
Which brings me to the point......finally!!! I have quite a few movies on dvds some pretty good, some not so much and a couple low power machines to play them. I believe they might come in handy during those boring nights, and just might keep us from going insane. Any other thoughts on the subject? and what movies would a person suggest?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I spent a hard day fending off would be marauders I sure wouldn't want to sit down to an action flick. I would want something uplifting and optimistic for a brighter future. Maybe something like the Postman.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No romance lol I'd collect every SciFi film and all Star Trek stuff, I'll be happy with that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Think epic films too. Something really long to keep you occupied in your bunker. Dances with Wolves, Ben Hur and the Ten Commandments.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

*Inigo Montoya:* Offer me money. 
*Count Rugen:* _Yes! _
*Inigo Montoya:* Power, too, promise me that. 
*Count Rugen:* _All that I have and more. Please&#8230; _
*Inigo Montoya:* Offer me anything I ask for. 
*Count Rugen:* _Anything you want&#8230; _
*Inigo Montoya:* I want my father back, you son of a bitch!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think comedy or films that show the side of life we remember as normal..Nostalgic at that point. Something to keep you centered. TG's Star Trek stuff would be entertaining.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i had a bunch of betamax...then vhs won that
I had a bunch of vhs then dvd came out
the last dvd i bought came with a "free" blue ray disk
now i use netflix...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have several dvd s 
After you have seen them very few I watch over again.

I watch 
full metal jacket
Escanaba in da moon light
Jeremiah Johnson
The Bourne movies

More t b an once.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Moonshine, its a perfectly acceptable topic I think. Entertainment will be a premium resource in times to come. We have several John Wayne movies, the Wilderness Family(perfect preppers lol). Some dvd's but not many. Maybe need to go find used ones.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Monty Python's In Search of the Holy Grail.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I am not looking forward to any event that will trigger SHTF mode.
But the idea of everyone shutting off the power and working sun up to sun down to get by interest me.
We will be either much to busy or to tired to watch DVD's I think.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think there will be many days like that, but up here, weather will shut much down sometimes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I think there will be many days like that, but up here, weather will shut much down sometimes.


 That is what the barn and shed is for , to get the inside work done on bad days. I am sure there will be down time. But we will find other things to do.
There were many times deployed we had none of that stuff , if we did get a down day we sleep.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes I remember those. We can get 3 solid weeks though of -30 to-40 so I will only be working the bare minimum outside. Unless I get heat to the shop.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd be on the lookout for how to and DIY DVDs. Several on gun repair I know of just can't remember the name.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think that collecting dvd's is the only smart thing to do. Even farmers have some down-time and they are higher quality and less of a space hog than vhs. Even so, I have around 500 vhs and 200 dvd's, so far. Face it- you won't be streaming movies over the internet when it's gone.

I've built up a decent collection of vhs and dvd movies. Even farmers have _some_ down-time. I figure that there will be a good market in traded tapes and disks.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I replied to another thread on another forum about boredom after SHTF, my answer to that and this is we will be too busy working from dawn to dusk, but if I had to pick I'd say forget the action movies and all the rest, I'd want something along the lines of a "how to....." video, something that would improve my life post SHTF. not that I believe there will be any electricity to run it anyway.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another option is to fill up an external hard drive with movies and then plug it into your (newer) tv. You can fit literally thousands of movies on one. I don't watch much tv or movies myself but I am a readaholic. I have saved a lot of shelf space by keeping novels on an e-reader. I still keep important reference books on the shelf though. The principal is the same with storing movies on a hard drive.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Another option is to fill up an external hard drive with movies and then plug it into your (newer) tv. You can fit literally thousands of movies on one. I don't watch much tv or movies myself but I am a readaholic. I have saved a lot of shelf space by keeping novels on an e-reader. I still keep important reference books on the shelf though. The principal is the same with storing movies on a hard drive.


True. The only problem I have with that, as I said, is that your way makes it a little tough to use movies as trade goods. Unless you intend to open up a movie theater. It would make me too skittish, but I wish you luck.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think people need a release from their lives, and perhaps the harder they work the more they need it. If it's a good book, music, or perhaps a movie and a combo of all three, we all are going to need something.
People during the depression sat around the radio to listen to _The Shadow, the Lone Ranger or Howdy Doody_ they worked hard from sun up to sun down, but still, even they needed some release from their lives, and I believe we will too.
We live in a era where movies, tv shows, music are right at our fingertips, one day that might not be so. I'm thinking it's possible that one day a beer, a candy bar, and to just sit down and watch a movie could be a lot more important to us than we now think.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

you may be right about music, but I find movies and tv boring and repetitive(why do they keep making the same movies over and over again-cant they think of anything new?) we have all these channels on our tv...100 or so at last count, but its all repeats of CSI or NCIS (or Dick Van ****) and I've seen them all!!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Get Disney, WB, and big companies that everyone knows and loves. They are up lifting and fun. I would lean more towards the side of board games,foot balls, soccer balls, and card games. Get items that dont need power.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a list of movies "worth seeing again" that we put together on another forum.

A Bridge Too Far (1977)
A Christmas Story
A Farewell To Arms
A Serious Man
Absence Of Malice w/ Paul Newman
Alien
Aliens
All Quiet On The Western Front
Amadeus
America the Movie
American Beauty
American Graffifi
Apocalypse Now
Apollo 13
Argo
Band Of Brothers (2001) mini sieries
Battle Of The Bulge
Beetle Juice
Black Robe
Blade Runner
Breaker Morant
Bridge On The River Kwai (1957)
Bugsby
Bull Durham
Castaway
Catch Me If You Can
Cinderella Man (if you can get past Renei Zelweger's annoying character)
Clerks
Cool Hand Luke
Das Boot (1981) --
Day Of The Jackal
Deliverance
Donnie Brasco
Downfall
Dr. Chivago
Driving Miss Daisy
Drugstore Cowboy
Ed Wood
Eight Men Out
Empire Of The Sun
Enemy At The Gates (2001)
Escape From Alcatraz
Escape From Sobidor
Fargo
Fatal Attraction
Fiddler On The Roof (Topol)
Fight Club
Flags Of Our Fathers (2006)
Flyboys
From Here To Eternity
Gallipoli
Ghandi
Glory
Good Will Hunting
Goodfellas
Heartland
Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison
History Of The World, Part One
Hitler, The Last Ten Days
Hombre
Hoosiers
In Cold Blood
Inglourious Basterds (2009)
It's A Wonderful Life
Jackie Brown
Judgement At Nuremberg
Kelly's Heroes
LA Confidential
Letters From Iwo Jima
Little Big Man
Little Miss Sunshine
Little Shop Of Horrors
Lonely Are The Brave (1962)
MASH
Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003)
Michael Collins
Midnight Cowboy
Midway (1976)
Million Dollar Baby
Monty Python And The Holy Grail
Mr Roberts
My Cousin Vinny
Mystic River
Office Space
Oh God with George Burns
On Golden Pond.
Once Upon A Time In America
Paper Moon
Patton (1970)
Pearl Harbor (2001)
Platoon
Prizzi's Honor
Pulp Fiction
Raging Bull
Reservoir Dogs
Saints and Soldiers (2005) --
Saving Private Ryan (1998)
Scarface
Schindler's List (1993)
Se7en
Sergeant York
Seven Years in Tibet
Shawshank Redemption.
Shenandoah
Silence of the Lambs
Sixth Sense
Slap Shot
South Park: Bigger, Longer, And Uncut
Spaceballs
Spartacus (1960
Stagecoach
Stalag 17
Stand By Me
Stanley And Iris
Taxi Driver
Tender Mercies
Terminator
Terms Of Endearment
The African Queen
The Apostle
The Aviator
The Big Lebowski
The Blues Brothers
The Boys From Brazil
The Caine Mutiny
The Deer Hunter
The Departed
The Dirty Dozen
The Gods Must Be Angry
The Great Escape (1963)
The Great Raid (2005)
The Green Mile
The Grifters
The Hunt For Red October
The Killing Fields
The King's Speech
The Last Emperor
The Last Picture Show
The Life Of Brian
The Longest Day
The Man Who Would Be King
The Mark (1961)
The Missouri Breaks
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Pacific (2010) -- mini series
The Pianist
The Princess Bride
The Rabbit Proof Fence
The Remains Of The Day
The Right Stuff
The Road To Perdition
The Shining
The Shootist
The Sting
The Straight Story
The Thin Red Line (1998)
The Three Amigos
The Untouchables
The Usual Suspects
The Verdict
The Wackiest ship in the Army.
The Wild Bunch
The World's Fastest Indian
Thelma And Louise
Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo
Thunderbolt And Lightfoot
To Kill A Mockingbird
Tom Horn
Tombstone
Tora! Tora! Tora!
True Romance
Twelve Angry Men (original)
Twelve O'Clock High
Unforgiven
Valkyrie (2009)
Walk The Line
West Side Story
What About Bob
Whatever HappenedTo Baby Jane
When Trumpets Fade (1998)
Wild Bill
Windtalkers (2002)
Wyatt Earp
Young Frankenstein


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Here is a list of movies "worth seeing again" that we put together on another forum.
> 
> A Bridge Too Far (1977)
> A Christmas Story
> ...


Great list... missing a few great movies; but overall an amazing list. To name a few missing... Red Dawn (Original), Platoon, Black Hawk Dawn... oh and the documentary of LEO enforcing the law... SUPERTROOPERS


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> No romance lol I'd collect every SciFi film and all Star Trek stuff, I'll be happy with that.


A Canadian woman who will sit and watch Star Trek with me? Where have you been my whole life!?!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> No romance lol I'd collect every SciFi film and all Star Trek stuff, I'll be happy with that.


Was going to do some flirty thing but already done 

On a serious note, I'm a massive advocate of the old Sony PSP its a choice little unit that covers many bases in entertainment (and since they are now out of date they are getting really cheap)

Movies and TV series, I don't rent movies, personal reasons form being a shift worker....

But on entertainment, seen some say "i will be doing more important things" well boardem is one of the biggest problems on any war zone... (Any servace person would agree with me) and keeping your mind active is important

Genre of movies/entertainmemt... What ever floats your boat


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just based on my overseas deployments I carry a hard drive of movies with me that has 1500 movies/TV series etc on it. Sure I expect to be to busy after SHTF just staying alive....but I'd rather have and not need than to need and not have.

Plus you never know when you might want to endure a 15 minute romance movie to help relieve the stress of the days.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> A Canadian woman who will sit and watch Star Trek with me? Where have you been my whole life!?!


I'm not really Canadian


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Here is a list of movies "worth seeing again" that we put together on another forum.


The first one you had on your list "A Bridge to Far" wonderful movie... My favorite line

we haven't the proper facilities to take you all prisoner, sorry


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> ...I'd rather have and not need than to need and not have.


This should be a chant...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Here is a list of movies "worth seeing again" that we put together on another forum.
> 
> A Bridge Too Far (1977)
> A Christmas Story
> ...


Good lord man, thats more typing than I am willing to do.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 24TB of movies, TV shows and other assorted videos on DIY stuff, My router connects to my TV and has an HDMI port that connects to my hard drives so I can play any of them on the TV or on my laptop since its a wireless router. My Nook has over 10,000 books loaded on it just in case. I would get bored without reading or watching something if things went wrong so I prepared for it.

I figure solar to charge batteries and have a gasifier as a backup to run the generator.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to rain on your parade but if we were to get hit with an EMP from some foe, electronics could be no better than starring at a rock.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought "ol' dirty kung fu" for the laughs and bought the complete series, "kung fu" with David carradine. Bought loca "Justified" and that Walter White to scare her as well as complete Harry potter.

Now, since we are storing electronics for emp, I think we'll be ok. I have been going over a home made car shield too but not settled on how yet...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like I will have to build me a faraday cage then..... dont want to watch rocks, grass maybe but not rocks


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Here is a list of movies "worth seeing again" that we put together on another forum.
> 
> A Bridge Too Far (1977)
> A Christmas Story
> ...


Deliverance?? Really?? You just had to go there..?:lol:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Books, Music and games, then maybe movies.

Ya'll forgot Swiss Family Robinson. Great survival movie!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Ya'll forgot Swiss Family Robinson. Great survival movie!


It's a work in progress. It'll be added, but the original list exists on another forum


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The book of Eli is on now a great watch for preppers


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeep said:


> The book of Eli is on now a great watch for preppers


I remember now ... you are correct. I think I will watch it again (I have Netflix)


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

Noah (2014- I have not seen it but he was the first extreme prepper)
Moses
The Postman (I always did like that)
Open Range (awesome scenery)
Walk like a Man (hilarious crap)
True Grit ( old and new)
Swiss Family Robinson (extreme preppers)
Nell
Dirty Dancing
The Goonies 
Forest Gump
Romancing the Stone
Disney and Pixar for the kids
Little House on the Prairie


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> May seem a little off topic, and perhaps it is, but I think there will be a time if/when the SHTF, between fighting off zombies and raiding gangs when people might have some time on their hands.
> Maybe after a few weeks some of us might start growing tired of uncle Ted stroking the six string and the rest of us proving we still can't sing. I can also see there may be a time where we have modest amounts of electricity available for our use, solar power and such.
> Which brings me to the point......finally!!! I have quite a few movies on dvds some pretty good, some not so much and a couple low power machines to play them. I believe they might come in handy during those boring nights, and just might keep us from going insane. Any other thoughts on the subject? and what movies would a person suggest?


Ok...not sure how to put this but i aint watched no Movies or Regular old TV since they came out with the wise cracking black chillins back in the 70's. Get a grip. Commie propaganda sticks in my head sorta like water on the head of Mallard Drake. Can you figger out how we can play compooter?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Dinah said:


> Noah (2014- I have not seen it but he was the first extreme prepper)


I was VERY disappointed with the movie. It's depiction was almost blasphemy as far as the Bible goes.

One man's opinion


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> No romance lol I'd collect every SciFi film and all Star Trek stuff, I'll be happy with that.


Ok..yes we can do star Trek but I seen them all . Beam us up Scotty. Who is the bald headed guy?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

the Movie 2014 Noah was blasphemy in my opinion. I've spoken to people who liked it and one stated that the maker openly said in a interview he purposely recreated the story of Noah. That makes him even worse IMO. He knowingly misguided others away from the original story. Some things are scared but I guess in today's society that is ok...it is the norm..so everything is alright ^^...lol


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

On a fluke I started re-watching _The Outlaw Josie Wales_. Ok, life would go one without such movies, but I don't want it to. If you'll be happy mending your fishing nets, or sharpening your knifes, the more power to ya. Me, I want to keep a few classics in my life, and if it at all possible, I will. There was a reason the military showed movies to the troops during the war, people need an escape.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

They aren't movies, but we have been receiving Dwight's church dvd's for awhile. I'm starting to feel like I know a lot of his flock. In any case I figure Inor and I can have weekly church services as long as we can power up a 'puter.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> *Inigo Montoya:* Offer me money.
> *Count Rugen:* _Yes! _
> *Inigo Montoya:* Power, too, promise me that.
> *Count Rugen:* _All that I have and more. Please&#8230; _
> ...





firefighter72 said:


> Get Disney, WB, and big companies that everyone knows and loves. They are up lifting and fun. I would lean more towards the side of board games,foot balls, soccer balls, and card games. Get items that dont need power.


I really kinda agree with you, but I live near a lot of Amish folk (no electricity, ever, at home). They are your ideal example of post-SHTF farmers. Do they go to bed at dark and spend their idle time sleeping? Like hell! They head for the nearest bar (with electric lights) and get fairly drunk. This does result in a number of car-buggy-bicycle accidents every year, but that hasn't cut down the numbers, to speak of.

So... Yeah, I think there'll be a market for entertainment.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes to Star Trek: The Motion Picture, The Wrath of Kahn, The search for Spock, The voyage home, The Undiscovered Country, First Contact, Nemesis, 2009 and Into Darkness. I wouldn't face an apocalypse or Teowaklnanner or wtfever without those titles.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

i own every single james bond made...so id say some james bond is a must for me


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Yes to Star Trek: The Motion Picture, The Wrath of Kahn, The search for Spock, The voyage home, The Undiscovered Country, First Contact, Nemesis, 2009 and Into Darkness. I wouldn't face an apocalypse or Teowaklnanner or wtfever without those titles.


I could do without the Motion picture... but you were wise to leave out _The Final Frontier_.

I agree with moonshine in that entertainment (be it a movie or a book) helps lift moral and keeps a higher focus on the task at hand. Just like a good meal and companionship is going to be a key factor for survival so is some form of entertainment. Being able to watch a movie/read a book provides that extra glimmer of normality that one may need. That and coffee.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> I could do without the Motion picture... but you were wise to leave out _The Final Frontier_.
> 
> I agree with moonshine in that entertainment (be it a movie or a book) helps lift moral and keeps a higher focus on the task at hand. Just like a good meal and companionship is going to be a key factor for survival so is some form of entertainment. Being able to watch a movie/read a book provides that extra glimmer of normality that one may need. That and coffee.


And Hostess Fruit Pies...

Or the original version, which is Amish fry pies... Few things better than a blackberry fry pie! Then let's see... hmm... a 10 pound chocolate bar. Oh, ok, coffee, too  I've got to go buy a box of Dunkin Donuts today.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What, Ni mention of lonesome dove?
I am a tv junkie.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I could do without the Motion picture... but you were wise to leave out _The Final Frontier_.
> 
> I agree with moonshine in that entertainment (be it a movie or a book) helps lift moral and keeps a higher focus on the task at hand. Just like a good meal and companionship is going to be a key factor for survival so is some form of entertainment. Being able to watch a movie/read a book provides that extra glimmer of normality that one may need. That and coffee.


Exactly my point, when/if things go south, after a while, people are going to need a release, an escape from everyday living. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I also have a bunch of magazines. 10 years of national geographic. A bunch of random gun magazines, 5 years each of popular mechanics and science. Some prepper mags like backwoodsman and off grid etc. I read em once or twice then they go into labeled boxes and put into storage. They might make a decent barter item.


----------

